# Today's Luncheon



## Runningwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

Today a group of fellow wine makers from this forum met for the first time in Pittsburgh for lunch. First time thats for sure...a hamburger loaded with cole slaw, french fries, tomato, onion and who knows what else. But they said it was a Pittsburgh traditional sandwich so what the heck. Lots of great conversation and just an overall awesome time meeting everyone. After lunch in the parking lot we looked like a flea market passing around wines. Holy moly Steve brought a boat load (cool labels Steve). Not sure what the patrons on the patio eating were thinking but we got out of there about 5 minutes before the ATF Agents pulled in.







Left to right, Dan (Runningwolfe), Julie, Dave (Pittspur), Doug (FFEMT128), and Steve (djrockinsteve). Also not pictured is Steves wife and Julies husband.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 4, 2010)

ATF? Really?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> ATF? Really?



Take another look at the mug shots...cases of wine passing hands in Pittsburgh..what do you think?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 4, 2010)

Definately a good time. I can only imagine what everyone on the patio thought when we were in between 4 cars exchanging wine from the trunk of a car. Thanks everyone for the various wine. Can't wait to get a supply built up so I can contribute more.

36 days until the picnic.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 4, 2010)

great pic!! glad yall had fun!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2010)

Holy crap that town just went to hell!


----------



## Zoogie (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like you all had a great time did you test any of the wine? Nice picture thanks for sharing


----------



## grapeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Glad you all had a great time, but I was waiting all day for you up here in Plattsburgh. Dang I need new glasses!


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 4, 2010)

this is the beginning of something. 

How many other forums GET TOGETHER?

We might have to work something out with the Vermont/Mass/Conn. faction.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 5, 2010)

now if one of you could just win the lottery and buy me a plane ticket...

looks like you enjoyed meeting each other 


Allie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 5, 2010)

After the picnic we can all head to New Zealand. All I'd have to do is learn the lingo.

It was very nice to meet just a few fellow wine makers. I walked in a few minutes late and thought we need to get t-shirts with our avatar on them. The picnic will definitely be great but unfortunately we can't make this one.

Dan Marilyn and I will be heading your way in the not to distant future for a few wine tours. I'll let you know when as soon as we pick a day.

Thanks everyone for the wine. Hope mine live up to the anticipation.


----------



## Julie (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I am seeing more meetings in the future, Mike and I really enjoyed ourselves. Is anyone interested in visiting a local winery together?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2010)

Sure I am sure Wade or Tom would be happy to pick it out since you came up with the idea! Pick me up on the way 
Tom get those ribs cooking!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 5, 2010)

We would be interested in a winery tour / get go gether depending on what's going on. 

Well after the luncheon, and after I got home we opened up pittspur's Reisling. It we very refreshing and enjoyable. After the graduation we had people over to the house. We I have got to say, everyone enjoyed the wine. We finished off the Reisling, the Wild Cherry Pinot Noir, and we opened the Sangiovese.

Tomorrow is the grad party, hopefully the weather holds out.

When't the plane leave for New Zealand.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 5, 2010)

heck ya id love to go one one.....theres a winery right here in felton, so next one is here LOL!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2010)

Come on Nikki lets be honest, you'd get lost waiting for us of we did come


----------



## wyntheef (Jun 5, 2010)

Should we dub this group the 'Wolfpack'?? 

Seriously, it looks like you ('yall' for the mupears) had a good time, and I'm looking forward to the picnic.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 5, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Come on Nikki lets be honest, you'd get lost waiting for us of we did come



dan, i only get lost around the pond, and that was only once!! u do know i drive everywhere all the time right LOL! made it through DC to dulles (AND BACK) just a few nights ago LOL!! ive got a GPS and know how to use it  i also make trips to baton rouge and back with no adult assistance LOL! just me the car and the kid ..... its not my fault the dang trail was not marked correctly!!!!! LOL!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 5, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> heck ya id love to go one one.....theres a winery right here in felton, so next one is here LOL!!!!



Nikki, I googled your location, I could walk there in 2 days and 16 hours. I'll pack a lunch. One day (maybe the picnic) we can have a huge get together. That may take a years planning.

The map is really cool and if you have time just browse it. As far as a name, the Wolf Pack. Dan could be the Grand Poo Pah.  Maybe the WPWP (Western Pennsylvania Wolf Pack)


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 5, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Nikki, I googled your location, I could walk there in 2 days and 16 hours.




why in the world wud u walk?!?!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> dan, i only get lost around the pond, and that was only once!! u do know i drive everywhere all the time right LOL! made it through DC to dulles (AND BACK) just a few nights ago LOL!! ive got a GPS and know how to use it  i also make trips to baton rouge and back with no adult assistance LOL! just me the car and the kid ..... its not my fault the dang trail was not marked correctly!!!!! LOL!



Ok I stand corrected. Next time you want to take a walk on the trail where your red hood and I follow along!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^^^hahahhaha ^^^^^


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 5, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> why in the world wud u walk?!?!



Just an iPhone thing. It is downhill most of the way.

Next trip to Deep Creek Maryland we'll see if we could meet for lunch.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 5, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> We would be interested in a winery tour / get go gether depending on what's going on.
> 
> Well after the luncheon, and after I got home we opened up pittspur's Reisling. It we very refreshing and enjoyable. After the graduation we had people over to the house. We I have got to say, everyone enjoyed the wine. We finished off the Reisling, the Wild Cherry Pinot Noir, and we opened the Sangiovese.
> 
> ...



Doug remember the 3 "P's"

Pace Yourself, Pace Yourself, Pace Yourself


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 9, 2010)

Alright so far Dan and Dave's wines have been consumed. Both were very very good. Dave your Riesling is a tad sweeter than what I made mine. (I just picked a s.g. and went for it). Dan's Blackberry had that really good blackberry taste.

I only hope I can live up to all of your expectations.
Thanks again everybody!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 9, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug remember the 3 "P's"
> 
> Pace Yourself, Pace Yourself, Pace Yourself



I did pace myself, Sad thing about it I only got a taste of the Pinot Noir, I did have a glass of the Sangiovese after everyone left. Everyone who had them enjoyed them. Our friend said the Pinot Noir was refreshing and had good flavor with the cherry. 

Steve, you know how stressful it is then your children graduate. Only have 15 more years until the next one. Of course there will be a college graduation in between there.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 9, 2010)

Marilyn is telling everyone about this luncheon. She can't wait for the next. Dan it looks like the week before or after the 4th we'll head north to a few wineries and stores. Need champagne bottles closures and probablyget more carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 9, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Marilyn is telling everyone about this luncheon. She can't wait for the next. Dan it looks like the week before or after the 4th we'll head north to a few wineries and stores. Need champagne bottles closures and probablyget more carboys.



Steve, carboys are pretty inexpensive up here. About $32 for 6 gallon. We tried your blueberry/pomegranite and peach/mango tonight. Both were very good. We had friends over for my wife's birthday and everyone enjoyed them.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is enjoying their wine. Waiting to hear from Julie. We are going to open the skeeter pee this Sunday at my Granddaughters birthday party.

I have a feeling I'll be making that soon. REAL SOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 10, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Glad to hear everyone is enjoying their wine. Waiting to hear from Julie. We are going to open the skeeter pee this Sunday at my Granddaughters birthday party.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be making that soon. REAL SOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh you will be making it, trust me. It's a good candiadate for a $20.00 better bottle from Premier if you need a carboy. They are out of glass right now. But for $20 you get the better bottle, a bung and the airlock. Hard to go wrong there. I'll probably be picking up a few more in the near future.


----------

